# If you could change one thing about the forums?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

If you could changed one thing about the forums what would it be?

Examples:
I would like to have my own photo album
I wish I could have my own blog space
I would like to see more celebrity guest forums
I would like to be able to add my own content (i.e. articles, book reviews) to ChefTalk.com
I would like to have a links resource
Please tell us your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I would like a knowledge base forum.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Can you describe that a bit more? How do you envision that?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I would like to see a forum dedicated to "How to" do various things. Take a look here http://slowtalk.com/eve/ubb.x and you'll see what I mean.

How about some more/different smilies too?

I'd like to be able to use a better avatar; we're limited to a very small image now.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I would definitely like more guests (the word "celebrity" makes me a little nervous though. I start picturing a _Thigh-Master_ diet book by Suzanne Somers  ).

The photo-album idea intrigues me too, but I'm not sure what you have in mind. What about a food photo forum? This would also include photos of kitchens (professional and otherwise), chefs, etc. Besides being a place to experiment for those of us civilian/hobbyists, it could offer opportunities for chefs who want comments on the photos on their websites.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Just a very well moderated forum with specific instructions on how to do basic things, with pictures if possible. Like on auto forums. Here's an example:

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=61


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I vote for Kuan's suggestion. When members post examples of their products I find that very interesting. Having a step-by-step tutorial type of thing (can we put videos in?) for, say, how to explain visually what soft ball stage is; how to braid bread; what texture is best for a cake..... You get the idea. Some things are just very complicated to explain in words, but pictures would do so much better. If that becomes a part of our culture it could be interesting. (Speaking of interesting, maybe there should be a lag time so we can be sure not to have any inappropriate photos posted.)


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

tail wagging -- yes, a photo room! :bounce: It's so funny, I was thinking about this today.... I made gumbo for xmas as requested by fiance's daughter, and dragged her from the computer to show her what a golden brown rue looked like (she wondered why gumbo took so long...) and I thought, she would have been more intrigued if I would have taken a dig pic and IM'd it to her upstairs LOL (whatever happened to the kitchen mentor syndrome -- falling in love with smells, tastes, creativity ;-)... then I started thinking about ChefTalk yada yada yada and thought about a recipe forum with interactive pics as well as a library. It could even be moderated in a question and answer form -- "what is meringue supposed to look like when it comes out of the oven?" Grab an archive and post it -- so everyone can see it. I recognize that ChefTalk was initially a place developed for professionals to huddle, but it seems to be evolving into an educational link for those accross the spectrum.

Cheers! Stevie


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The idea of the photo option would be so people could post pictures of their dishes.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Photo album is a good idea I have a few I could stick in there as well. Also like the idea of members doing their own book reviews. Anything you add Nicko is only going to make it better, its great now!

Rgds Rook


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Everyone has already hit on it...but I would vote for the photos also..... Ever noticed that people try the recipes in the cookbooks that have photos with them first?.... it would be nice see pics of what is being described!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Kuan,
My only experience in any type of forum on the internet was with auto forums like you suggested. I own a few exotics and gained all of my knollege from these forums. I also think that is why I sometimes have some problems here on the boards. I was very spoiled in that if someone told me to try advancing the timing 180 deg. after finding bottom center instead of top dead center, I could take that knowlege and apply it knowing that I would not ruin my engine and that the poster had already been there and done that. As a knowlege forum there was less research on the internet because most of the items there were skewed and you would not trust your engine to an atricle written by someone. Just my 2 cents.
I love the boards as they are, although some of the suggestions seem interesting.
pan
not going anywhere with this post but when Kuan posted it clicked something.
BTW selling the 74 Jensen Healey to make room for the new toy:lol:
I like the photo/video idea as Mez states in an educational setting. I would feel more of an asset taking a basic formula and spending the time to create it in the classical form and take photos along the way. I already have a number of these in stock from the Viking store days.


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

like kuan said, a technical type forum, step by step type of thing:chef:


----------



## mikelombardy (Jan 9, 2007)

I would like to have a resource section for beginners.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I'd love to see a forum dedicated to food communications and food media. Not just one that blasts TFN or Bravo, but one that provides a resource for the many people whose vocations involve communicating about food in print, internet, video and film. It could also be a resource for those who want to make the shift from food service to food media.
There are a lot of issues for those of us who work in this area. How to make sure you get paid. The effects of the Sarbanes-Oxley act on freelancers. Marketing freelance services. On and on. 
I've looked around and can't find any board that provides a forum for advice in this area.
Maybe the photo feature could be a part of it.


----------

